# Sex, Drugs & Rock´n´Roll



## ElWimmero (30. Juli 2008)

So ich frag mal in die große Runde was ihr so macht um euch die Zeit zu vertreiben...

Was ihr so macht damit die Zeit schneller bis zur WAR Beta vergeht usw.

UND... was ihr mir so empfehlen würdet an alternativen Games.

Bitte bitte bitte flamet nicht und ratet mir weder WoW noch RL... ^^ WoW hab ich bis zum abwinken gespielt.
Kanns nicht mehr sehn!

Und RL betreib ich auch noch ausreichend ^^

Jedoch gibts halt, meistens am Abend solche Momente, wo ich dann vorm Rechner sitz und mir denke : mhm schnell emails abcheckn... ok ... kein newsletter und nix bezüglich Beta... ok ... schnell bei Buffed vorbeischaun ... mist... auch nix!!!

Tjoa und dann sitz ich da und überleg mir, was könnte ich denn jetz spielen.

Hab mir Warhammer mark of chaos + addon gekauft. ok hat spaß gemacht ... war halt schnell durchgespielt und im Multiplayer warn nie mehr als 3 leute... 3 verdammt nochmal!!!!!

Ok nächstes Spiel... hmmm irgendwie gabs nix interessantes... ok probier ich mal Medieval 2: Total War

fand ich echt toll ... nur hab dann gmerkt das in meiner Cd Hülle der Code nicht vorhanden war welcher für Multiplayer-partien benötigt wird-.-

ich bring das Game zurück, natürlich wars das letzte, ich bekomm das Geld und, naja such mir was andres aus... dann seh ich da LOKI.

Am Anfang war ich skeptisch , aber trotzdem hab ichs dann gekauft. (was für ein scheiß Spiel) -.-

Und jetz sitz ich hier und frag mal so, was ihr so tolles spielt/ empfehlen würdet???

Bin für jeden Post dankbar!

PS.: unter den ersten 100 die mir was schreiben wird das tolle Spiel LOKI verlost*!!!! ^^










*is eigentlich nicht ernst gemeint. Nur falls wirklich jemand geil auf das Spiel ist ^^


----------



## Zaratres (30. Juli 2008)

spiel 4story  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi


----------



## ElWimmero (30. Juli 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> spiel 4story
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spielst du das?

Ich mein ich kenns nicht... ^^ schaus mir grade an


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juli 2008)

Spiel irgendeinen Shooter ^^
wenn ich mal wieder richtig bock auf MMos haben will dann spiel ich Shooter bis zum erbrechen und dann nach 2 Tagen hab ich wieder richtig Bock ;P

oder Spiel 360^^  das macht auch Spaß und geht Online


----------



## Zaratres (30. Juli 2008)

ne ich spiel das nit und hi terror du nicht beta spieler XD ich weis ich bin böse^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordibär (30. Juli 2008)

Ich warte auch sehnsüchtig auf WAR!
Um mir die zeit zu vertreiben,so lange noch so schönes Wetter ist, geh ich raus besauf mich ordentlich und muss(kann) mir dann garkeine Gedanken mehr über solche Probleme machen.
Aber damit du nicht zum Alkoholiker wirst habe mir Crysis geholt und muss sagen dass,das Spiel eigendlich ganz nett ist. Auf jedenfall ist die Grafik wunderbar.

PS: Einen derart unnützen Threat habe ich lang nicht mehr gesehen! Denk dir irgendwas aus was du machen kannst! Bemal die Miniatur-Figuren oder was auch immer!!!!!

MFG Gordibär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (30. Juli 2008)

Mir geht es gleich wie dir.

Also ich spiel derzeit Gta:san andreas multiplayer,Sacred,Dark Messiah of Might and Magic, Crysis und Oblivion.

So hab ich immer genug zu tun wenn ich mal nix zu tun hab^^

Edit: Ganz wichtiges Game: Soldat^^
2 Edit: Ach,Spellforce+Spellforece Breath of winter und Spellforce 2 würd auch noch gehn^^.
          Und ganz wichtig: Dungeon Siege 2 und Ut 2004^^


Falls komplette Langeweile aufkommt und man gerne mal nen ECHTES Game zocken will: No one lifes forever!

War das beste Game in meiner gesammten Spiellaufbahngeschichte^^


----------



## Zaratres (30. Juli 2008)

Sacred is geil ...mir kommt wieder die lust hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber werd mal anfangen meine vampire armee ihn farbe zu tauchen san ja locker 200 modele XD


----------



## Larandera (30. Juli 2008)

Zaratres,bock auf Multiplayer Kampagne ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElWimmero (30. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Spiel irgendeinen Shooter ^^
> wenn ich mal wieder richtig bock auf MMos haben will dann spiel ich Shooter bis zum erbrechen und dann nach 2 Tagen hab ich wieder richtig Bock ;P
> 
> oder Spiel 360^^  das macht auch Spaß und geht Online




Sowas in der Art hab ich mir auch schon gedacht ^^ darum hab ich LOKI gekauft ... dachte mir einfach ein dämliches extrem einfaches Game damit man danach wieder Freudentränen weint wenn man ein "echtes" Rollenspiel spielt^^

Naja aber so extrem hab ichs mir halt nicht vorgestellt... Is ja irgendwie wie Moorhuhn (LOKI:empfehlenswert für Leute die schwer einschlafen. eine halbe stunde spielen reicht aus, dann dürftet ihr ungefähr 300 Käfer und 400 Mumien getötet haben und schlafen wie ein junger Gott)


----------



## LoC_Ruin (30. Juli 2008)

Ich spiel derzeit DAS MMO schlecht hin : UO ^^


----------



## ElWimmero (30. Juli 2008)

Gordibär schrieb:


> PS: Einen derart unnützen Threat habe ich lang nicht mehr gesehen! Denk dir irgendwas aus was du machen kannst! Bemal die Miniatur-Figuren oder was auch immer!!!!!
> 
> MFG Gordibär
> 
> ...




Naja über die Sinnhaftigkeit hab ich mir die letzten Tage schon Gedanken gemacht (ja seit Tagen geistert mir die Idee durchn Kopf hier einen Threat dieser Art zu erstellen^^)

Aber naja ich mag die War Community und so kann ich mal alle erreichn und ebnfalls meine Zeit vertreibn.

Und vl.... aber nur vl... komm ich ja dadurch noch auf ein Game, welches ich noch nicht kenne oder so und welches mir dann Heidenspaß macht (bis zur WAR beta).


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Juli 2008)

<---- spielt ab und zu noch wow.


----------



## Zaratres (30. Juli 2008)

ne das game kann ich locker 2 stunden suchen im ganzen haus ....hehe
überleg e ob ich nit FF12 bis war zocken soll oder das alte gut Sacrifice das spiel der götter xD


----------



## Larandera (31. Juli 2008)

Iwie bekomm ich wieder Bock auf Dungen Siege 2...hab das Addon nich...also eig dann ja nich durchgezockt..^^

Man kann viel zocken bis War kommt^^


----------



## ElWimmero (31. Juli 2008)

Sacred is doch so ähnlich wie Baldur´s Gate oder?

Baldur´s Gate 2 Schatten von Amn... man damit wurde ich rollenspielsüchtig ^^

The Witcher war auch irgendwie cool ... nur ab Kapitel 4 wars irgendwie nurnoch blöd... (Abstürze usw)


----------



## Larandera (31. Juli 2008)

hm Baldurs gate kenn ich nur vom hören. Schau dir paar Videos bei Youtube an von Sacred,is echt nice


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Juli 2008)

Ehh will D2 spielen aber mein Key wurde gesperrt ^^


----------



## phul1 (31. Juli 2008)

Meist zock ich Dota mit so paar Spinnern die ich kenne, oder ich vergnüg mir meine Zeit mit Counterstrike:Source IRC-Wars, gelegentlich auch ESL aber das seltener dank tollem System dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## For-Free (31. Juli 2008)

Spiel einfach DOTA! Ist eine Fun-Map von Warcraft 3 TfT. Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Raqill (31. Juli 2008)

Ich kann Team Fortress 2 empfehlen oder gleich die Orange Box hast Half-Life 2 , Episode 1 & 2 , Portal und halt Team Fortress 2 damit solltest locker bis zum Release auskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Offlinemaker (31. Juli 2008)

Ein guter vorschlag wäre Battlefield bad company das spiel rockt oder das neue supermario bros brawl is auch doll (kauft euch ne Gampro (oder wenn ihr wollt eine gamestar) und schaut auf die charts 
(könnt ich euch ja auch sagen aber ihr fragt ja net^^
Edit:Ach ja portal so ne geile story aber an einem tag durchgespielt


----------



## phul1 (31. Juli 2008)

Olololo, For-Free is zb son Spinner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Sorzzara (31. Juli 2008)

Böser Terrorsatan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich persönlich zocke WoW, aber nur noch wenn meine liebe Gilde mich für einen Raid braucht. Danach werfe ich immer alle Heroicmarken vom Flugmount *g*

Brauche ich mal wieder eine Portion Allmachtsgefühl hau ich mir Black & White 2 Rein.

Will ich Fingertraining und alte, aber gute Grafik (Q3 Engine halt) nehme ich mir Jedi Academy vor (Geniale Story, auch wenn ich sie schon min. 7mal gesehen hab ^^)

Empfehlen kann ich dir schöne Spiele, die *DIR* spass machen! Tipp: Pokemon ist für jeden RPG Fan ein netter Nebenzeitertreib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiels auch, und stehe dazu. Pika, Pika, PIKATCHU!


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Juli 2008)

DotA ist eine gute Idee, sonst würd ich sagen malwieder die alten KOTOR Teile rauskramen.
EDIT: Pokemon ist auch ne Idee!


----------



## Zaratres (31. Juli 2008)

ich bekomm zuckungen ich weis was ich zocken will bis war Dungeon Keeper 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (31. Juli 2008)

Wenn nicht pack nen Klassiker aus, ne Runde "Final Fantasy [insert Gamenumber here]" ist auch immer wieder toll. Die Story ist einfach super und dauert doch recht lange bis man es durchgezockt hat.


----------



## Offlinemaker (31. Juli 2008)

ja kotor (+cheats is es noch lustiger da gibts nen savegameditor)
mann pokemon^^


----------



## ElWimmero (31. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Böser Terrorsatan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Black and White 2 hab ich mir auch schon oft überlegt kostet ja nur mehr 10 euro...

aber weiß nicht der 1. Teil war so la la ^^

kenn keinen der mir bis jetz was über den 2. Teil erzähln könnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Joa Pokemon war echt geil... steh ich auch dazu. Was Widerum beweist n gutes Game braucht keine spitzen grafik =)


----------



## ElWimmero (31. Juli 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> ich bekomm zuckungen ich weis was ich zocken will bis war Dungeon Keeper 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




JAAAAAAAAAAA ^^ DAS war mal ein geiles Spiel !!! Horny ftw ^^

Dafür hab ich Bullfrog geliebt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

is DK2 noch irgendwo erhältlich? hab damals noch kin net gehabt. 

Stells mir im Multiplayer nice vor gg


----------



## Huthmuth (31. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele zur Zeit ganz gerne CoD 2 und CoD 4 wenn ich n Egoshooter spieln will.

Strategiefans kann ich auch Companie of Heroes und Dawn of War empfehlen.
Die machen mir echt richtig Spass.

Ansonsten zogg ich auch hin und wieder CS  oder Guild Wars.

Und natürlich  warte ich gespannt auf WAR ^^


----------



## Trekky (31. Juli 2008)

Hi,

also ich muss sagen ich verbringe die ganze Zeit mit meiner Freundin. 

Spiele auch öfters mal WoW

Ich glaube dir würde eine Freundin besser tun anstatt eines Games, hehe ich spreche aus Erfahrung =) Seit 1 jahr ist zocken nurnoch lebensache und alles andere ist viel wichtige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Probiers mal damit ^^ Außer du bist dem Rl nicht mächtig, dann würd ich dir betrinken empfehlen oder du machst mal was mit freunden (sofern welche vorhanden sind) und betrinkst dich mit denen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn das alles nichts hilft! -> -> Spiel WoW auch wenn du gesagt hast: Kein WoW

Oder du wartest bis WAR rauskommt =) Ich muss es ja auch tun genau wie jeder andere der sich freut!

Ich hoffe das Game ist die lange Wartezeit wert. .. WoW ab innen Schrank

MFG Trekky


----------



## Raqill (31. Juli 2008)

Trekky lern du mal lesen er meinte doch :"Kommt aber nicht mit WoW oder RL" ...


----------



## Neolus (31. Juli 2008)

Oha da hat noch jemand diese komische spiel namens Loki gekauft was wohl keiner je länger als ne std gespielt hat.
Das spiel würd ich nichtmal geschenkt haben wollen da man es sowieso nicht verkauft bekommt^^

Ich spiele zur zeit Final Fantasy Warcraft 3 (Mulitplayer) und genieße den sommer.

Ich zähl nebenbei schon die stunden bis zum Newsletter da ich denke das sie nen genauen Termin der OB bekannt geben werden. Hoffentlich werd ich mich selber damit nicht enttäuschen...we will see


----------



## ElWimmero (31. Juli 2008)

Trekky schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir würde eine Freundin besser tun anstatt eines Games, hehe ich spreche aus Erfahrung =) Seit 1 jahr ist zocken nurnoch lebensache und alles andere ist viel wichtige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




^^ Nächstes Problem ich hab ne Freundin. Nicht das die Freundin das Problem wär aber die is seit eineinhalb wochen mit ihrer Familie in Italien. (und kurzzeitig ne ersatz freundin zu suchn darauf hab ich keinen bock ^^

mir wars sonst e immer egal, wenns mal kurz langweilig war.

Einfach n 6er Tragerl Stiegl (österreichisches Bier^^) ins Auto geschmissn und ab zu meinen Kumpels...

Aber ich hab ebn auch seit ner Woche Urlaub und jetz is es gaaaanz schlimm mit der langeweile... speziel nachts, da ja alle schon schlafn weils am nächsten Tag arbeitn müssn... und zap zerap da würd ich dann gern was zur Unterhaltung habn gg


----------



## LoC_Ruin (31. Juli 2008)

ElWimmero schrieb:


> Einfach n 6er Tragerl Stiegl (österreichisches Bier^^) ins Auto geschmissn und ab zu meinen Kumpels...



Das is immer eine gute Idee ^^ Aba nimm doch auch Ottakringer 16er Blech xD


----------



## Salute (31. Juli 2008)

Todesritter leveln. Wenn du jemand kennst der nen Key hat, dann zieh dir das Anfangszenario von dem TR rein, ist irgendwie WAR-like mit sich verändernden Gebieten etc.


----------



## Sorzzara (31. Juli 2008)

6er Tragerl oder paar 16ner Blech sind natürlich immer ne Überlegung wert ^^


 Österreich ist schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Salute schrieb:


> Todesritter leveln.



Ähhh...ja. -_-


----------



## Larandera (31. Juli 2008)

Hm Kotor...hab nur Kotor2 gezockt.
Hm,ja pokemon denke ich spielte jeder oder spielt es hin und wieder^^

CoD4 wollt ich immer mal testen hm,müsste nice sein im Multiplayer.

Österreich ist schön ja,aber mit Vodka is es schöner^^


----------



## Zaratres (31. Juli 2008)

Will wer mit mit dc2 oder dow soulstorm zocken brauch mit spieler würd mich auch zu nem wc3 übereden lassen aber nicht mini games XD bitte melden .....


----------



## LoC_Ruin (31. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> 6er Tragerl oder paar 16ner Blech sind natürlich immer ne Überlegung wert ^^
> 
> 
> Österreich ist schön
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen ^^ mit paar 16ner Blech zu Freunden und schon hast nen schönen Abend ^^


----------



## ElWimmero (31. Juli 2008)

LoC_Ruin schrieb:


> Das is immer eine gute Idee ^^ Aba nimm doch auch Ottakringer 16er Blech xD



Augustiner ftw!!! ^^ und 16er Blech kann ich seit Nova Rock nicht mehr sehn (wer 40°C warm/heißes Bier getrunken hat, weiß was es bedeutet wenn man n "gutes" Bier trinkt gg)


----------



## Trekky (31. Juli 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Trekky lern du mal lesen er meinte doch :"Kommt aber nicht mit WoW oder RL" ...




Wenn du meine Text liest, wirste auch merken das das dort steht, jedenfalls das mit dem WoW

Und da er ja nach Kommentar unten drunter eine Freundin hat, ist das damit auch erledigt

Naja sofern sie nur 1 Woche weg ist müsste sie ja bald wieder da sein und wenn du dir wegen 1 Woche vlt. ein neues Game kaufen willst nur als nächtlichen Zeitvertreib ist das ja wohl auch nicht die richtige Lösung.

Wenn du dir ein Echtzeit - Strategie Game beispielsweise holst, hasste die Kampage in ca. 6 - 8 Stunden durchgeballert wenn überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das sind evtl. 1 Nacht zocken oder 2 .. dann hasste wieder langeweile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder Versuch mal schlafen zu gehn. Mach Tagsüber was sinnvolles .. etwas was bissl anstrengt (ist ehh sau warm also wirste schnell müde)

und dann kannste auch nachts pennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (31. Juli 2008)

war auch nova rock bin jetz father -.- ... ne spaß war schon geil da such immer noch leute zum zocken XD Österreich > all  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (31. Juli 2008)

ElWimmero schrieb:


> ^^ Nächstes Problem ich hab ne Freundin. Nicht das die Freundin das Problem wär aber die is seit eineinhalb wochen mit ihrer Familie in Italien. (und kurzzeitig ne ersatz freundin zu suchn darauf hab ich keinen bock ^^
> 
> mir wars sonst e immer egal, wenns mal kurz langweilig war.
> 
> ...




Wenn du schon aus Österreich kommst, dann schau dir die alten Mundl-Folgen an... jeden Tag eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElWimmero (31. Juli 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> Will wer mit mit dc2 oder dow soulstorm zocken brauch mit spieler würd mich auch zu nem wc3 übereden lassen aber nicht mini games XD bitte melden .....



Spielst auch C&C ? =) freu mich immer über jeden der paar Runden mit zockt =)




Trekky schrieb:


> Naja sofern sie nur 1 Woche weg ist müsste sie ja bald wieder da sein und wenn du dir wegen 1 Woche vlt. ein neues Game kaufen willst nur als nächtlichen Zeitvertreib ist das ja wohl auch nicht die richtige Lösung.
> 
> Wenn du dir ein Echtzeit - Strategie Game beispielsweise holst, hasste die Kampage in ca. 6 - 8 Stunden durchgeballert wenn überhaupt
> 
> ...



ok... gg es is ja nicht so, dass ich, wenn sie zurück is nicht mehr spielen werde^^ nur halt wieder seltener (somit is mir halt dann auch wieder seltener langweilig ^^) 

Mein liebliengs Genre is Strategie und alles Rollenspiel mäßige =) 

und das mit dem tagsüber was sinnvolles machn is auch so ne sache^^.

Beispiel: Gestern war mir und meinem Schwager so langweilig das wir mal so mitn Auto herumgekurvt sind... naja dann kam die grandiose idee: "Es sind noch 25 km bis wir zuhause sind... alle fenster zu schiebedach zu und heizung bis zum anschlag aufdrehn... der erste der n fenster aufmacht weil ers nicht mehr aushält zahlt dem andren 10 euro. 

hab in meinem leben seltn so grauenhaft geschwitzt wie auf dieser strecke von 25 km (keiner hat gewonnen^^)

ist das sinnvoll?!


----------



## LoC_Ruin (31. Juli 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> war auch nova rock bin jetz father -.- ... ne spaß war schon geil da such immer noch leute zum zocken XD Österreich > all
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schick mir mal ICQ nummer, wir finden sicher was zum Zocken ^^


----------



## Gutebesserung (31. Juli 2008)

Spiel the Witcher oder als Shootertip von mir : Bioshock


----------



## LoC_Ruin (31. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn das kein Game ist: Lies mal ein Buch! Dabei kann die Zeit wie im fluge vergehen wenns spannend ist ^^


----------



## Exo1337 (31. Juli 2008)

Gordibär schrieb:


> PS: Einen derart unnützen Threat habe ich lang nicht mehr gesehen! Denk dir irgendwas aus was du machen kannst! Bemal die Miniatur-Figuren oder was auch immer!!!!!
> 
> MFG Gordibär
> 
> ...



find ich garnet^^ mir gehts nämlich genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...ich würd dir empfehlen diablo2 zu zocken da kommt auch keine langeweile auf. oder kauf die die wii + mario kart+ 2 lenkräder^^ macht auch tierisch spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auch wenns *e bissl* teuer is) was auch ganz lustig is so für zwischendurch is warhammer 40k: dawn of war, wobei hier auch schnell die luft raus is find ich...was ich persönlich auch extrem geil find wenn ich nich weiß was ich so zocken soll: einfach ma das gute alte halflife 1 durchspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

mfg

exo


----------



## Exo1337 (31. Juli 2008)

ElWimmero schrieb:


> Spielst auch C&C ? =) freu mich immer über jeden der paar Runden mit zockt =)
> 
> 
> Mein liebliengs Genre is Strategie und alles Rollenspiel mäßige =)



siehste haste doch ein sehr geiles game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElWimmero (31. Juli 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> find ich garnet^^ mir gehts nämlich genauso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Diablo 2 würd ich auch gern mal sehn besonders den Hardcore modus =) wii ect... s doch zu teuer ^^ dawn of war hab ich damals auch mit voller begeisterung gespielt... so wie jetz in letzter zeit halt C&C tiberium wars.

Halflife 1 hab ich genauso wie diablo verpennt ^^ der 2. teil war aber nice damit hat auch damals meine zeit als cs s zocker begonnen gg

PS.: C&C würd ich nur schon langsam gegn was andres ersetzn kann die Asyncron Meldung nicht mehr sehn.

Battleforge stell ich mir geil vor=)


----------



## Exo1337 (31. Juli 2008)

hehe...hab grad gemerkt dasses bestimmt auch spaß macht sich nachts im buffed forum rumzutreiben und sich mit den leuten zu unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja da ich jetz aber erstma schlafen geh: viel glück un vor allem viel spaß noch bei der suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (31. Juli 2008)

Exo, haste auch Mariokar für wii?^^

iwan mal lust doof rumzukurven? xD

ach,mal ne Frage: wer hat das gleiche Prob wie ich bei Wii:Super smash Bros Brawl beim Internet damit? 
Hier mein Prob: Ich finde keine Gegner,jedoch zusehen kann ich immer vielen. Wenn ich mal Kämpfe,dann immer so 1-2 Sec zeitunterschied. KOmmt mir so vor als hätte ich nen 250 ping in nem Shooter -.-^^


----------



## LoC_Ruin (31. Juli 2008)

also ich hab bis jetzt erst einmal im internet gezockt, ohne zeitunterschied, aba sonst find ich auch keine Gegner


----------



## ElWimmero (31. Juli 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> Exo, haste auch Mariokar für wii?^^



glaub der is auch schon im Schlummerland unterwegs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Wuha hab ne beschäftigung gefunden ^^ ne gamestar ausm jahr 2004 gg

*kreisch* anscheinend soll son Spiel namens World of Warcraft ende November 04 rauskommen!!! ^^


----------



## Larandera (31. Juli 2008)

Elwimmero,ich hab Gamestar ausgabe 07/2003 bis 04/2006^^ hätte ich genug zu lesen^^.

Man sind die verstaubt....^^


----------



## ElWimmero (31. Juli 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> Elwimmero,ich hab Gamestar ausgabe 07/2003 bis 04/2006^^ hätte ich genug zu lesen^^.
> 
> Man sind die verstaubt....^^



mal schaun ob ich das nicht noch toppen kann *hastig in den regalen rum wühl* gg

PS.: 11/03 hab ich schon ... gg wir schreiben das Jahr 2008... wir haben den 31. Juli, es ist 01:27 und die suche geht weiter... ^^


----------



## Larandera (31. Juli 2008)

mom suche auch nochmal xD

Logbucheintrag Kaptain Larandera
Sternzeit: 2008. Uhrzeit: 01:31.

Wir sind allein,es ist dunkel. Unsere Suche geht weiter in den Tiefen des Zimmers,in den dunkelsten Ecken dieses Reiches. Wir wissen nicht was uns erwartet,jedoch sind wir guter Dinge.

Edit:
Logbucheintrag Kaptain Larandera
Sternzeit: 2008. Uhrzeit: 01:37

Unsere Suche war vergebens. Wir trafen auf heftigen Wiederstand von einer Rasse die uns unbekannt ist. Sie sahen sehr wollig und staubig aus.
Viele Verluste sind zu beklagen...
*geheimnisvoller Schrei und knarren der Bodendielen* "Nein,sie sind uns gefolgt!, Flieht!"
*Schlürf,-und Beißgeräusche*


----------



## ElWimmero (31. Juli 2008)

*KSCHT* Hier ElWimmero... sind jetzt bis tief ins hinterste eck unterm Bett vorgedrungen....Moment!... haben etwas gefunden!... sieht aus..... oh mein Gott!!!..... es ist ein BH meiner Ex!!! ^^


----------



## Zaratres (31. Juli 2008)

ja ich zock aud C&C 3oder was 4 schon xD das mit den 3 spielbaren armeen halt meine icq numer:434669308 
für alle leute die paar game zocken wollen bis WAR kommt^^


----------



## Larandera (31. Juli 2008)

Lol xD



Edit: Ich geh besser schlafen..^^ 

sonst könnt ich nen Roman schreiben im Word oder hier xD


----------



## ElWimmero (31. Juli 2008)

Mist ich geb auf ... hab mein ganzes Zimmer durchstöbert... hatte mal ne gamestar ausgabe ausm jahr 01 mit dem titelbild von baldur´s gate drauf ^^

aber bis auf den besagten BH und dem Koran den mir ein arbeitskollege vor über nem jahr geliehn hat hab ich nix gefunden ^^


----------



## LoC_Ruin (31. Juli 2008)

Hat einer von euch Gilde 2 ? Das kann man schön lange zocken ^^


----------



## Nexxm (31. Juli 2008)

Hi mal alle.

Also ich zock grad Neverwinter Nights 2 mit Addon zum 2. mal durch weil ichs auch nicht mehr aushalt. Echt ein cooles Game.

Weiters kann ich auch die Baldurs Gate Serie empfehlen und was sonst noch so für Spiele in der Welt angesiedelt sind. zB: Icewind Dale.

Sonst noch Gothic 1-3, Anno 1701 und Call of Duty 1, 2 und 4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiters versuch ich grad mein Bruder für ne Partie Warhammer 40K zu begeistern obwohl ich immer gegen ihn verloren hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder Company of Heroes. Aber für CoH hab ich die DVD verschlampt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja soweit meine Empfehlungen.

cu soon m.

Ha! hab noch nachgeschaut welche meine erste gamestar ausgabe is. und die is 1/99^^ jaja und pc games (die ich nie lies) 5/97.

und das spiel "mass effect" hab ich fast vergessen. is ganz fein von der story her aber von zeit zu zeit n bisserl langweilige nebenq. aber trotzdem eins der besten rpg's zur zeit!


----------



## Zer0X (31. Juli 2008)

lol xD, ihr habt auch nix zu tun wah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (31. Juli 2008)

4Story kenn ich ist bisschen wie WoW, aber wenn du ein Strategie Spiel spielen willst, kann ich dir Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 + AddOn empfehlen, das macht noch richtig Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElWimmero (31. Juli 2008)

LoC_Ruin schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Gilde 2 ? Das kann man schön lange zocken ^^



erzähl mal =) Gilde würd sich nämlich cool anhörn... hab mich übern kauf noch nicht drüber getraut =)


----------



## ElWimmero (31. Juli 2008)

Nexxm schrieb:


> Hi mal alle.
> 
> Also ich zock grad Neverwinter Nights 2 mit Addon zum 2. mal durch weil ichs auch nicht mehr aushalt. Echt ein cooles Game.
> 
> ...



Alles geile Spiele und jedes voller freude gezockt gg

Allein dass Baldur´s Gate erwähnt wird macht dich schon mal sehr sympathisch xD


----------



## Larandera (31. Juli 2008)

Schlacht um MIttelerde war nice,aber dafür gabs/gibt es ne Addon oO


----------



## LoC_Ruin (31. Juli 2008)

ElWimmero schrieb:


> erzähl mal =) Gilde würd sich nämlich cool anhörn... hab mich übern kauf noch nicht drüber getraut =)



isn cooles Wirtschafts game ^^ Wenn dann musst dus aba mim Add On kaufen

Darum gehts das du zwischen verschiedenen Klassen wählen kannst: Gelehrter (Geistlicher / Artz) Handwerker(sollte sich selbst erklären) Patron (Bauer / Wirt) und Gauner (Wegelagerer, Piraten , Diebe usw) Je nachdem was fuer ein Ziel gesetzt wurde musst du zB an eine bestimmte Summe Gold kommen oder alle anderen auslöschen. Dazu gibt es natuerlich viele wege um ans Gold zu kommen. Noch dazu kommt das Rechtssystem. Man kann von nem niederträchtigen Bauern zum Königwerden und hast damit auch ein einkommen, kannst andere verbannen und die Zinsenbestimmen die andere an dich zahlen muessen wenn sie ihre waren verkaufen.

So, is jetzt nurn kleiner Überblick ^^



Larandera schrieb:


> Schlacht um MIttelerde war nice,aber dafür gabs/gibt es ne Addon oO



Jop, der Aufstieg des Hexenmeisters


----------



## Zaratres (31. Juli 2008)

loc_ruin du hast meine icq numer melde dich brauch wen zum zocken XD


----------



## ElWimmero (31. Juli 2008)

Spielt eigentlich irgendwer Everquest ? kenn nämlich keinen und hät auch gern mal n feedback zu dem spiel? =)


----------



## Vandergroth (31. Juli 2008)

Ich empfehle youtube.
Das wird nie langweilig ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (31. Juli 2008)

ElWimmero, einfach weiter unten bei den Foren gucken, da gibts auch irgendwo ein Everquestforum, und was mach ich? warscheinlich spiel ich bis dahin die Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (31. Juli 2008)

hmm Minesweeper und Solitär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne also Mark of Chaos haste ja scheinbar schon gespielt, welches auch die Lust sicherlich noch steigert auf WAR. 

Könntest ja z.B.:

- Warhammer 40k spielen
- diverse oldsql Games wie WC3 spielen
- diverse Strategiespiele wie C&C, HDR: SuM2 etc. pp.
- ein Buch lesen
- Ein paar Mods bei irgendwelchen Games ausprobieren wie WC3 oder Battlefield
- Online Pokern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- ...

mehr fallen mir nicht gerade ein aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was hinzu ^^

Achja und das mit der Aushilfsfreundin ist nicht zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElWimmero (31. Juli 2008)

So ^^ jetz hab ich e wieder bissl was Neues zum lesen gehabt.

Und jetzt mach ich erstma wieder was Mächtiges fürs RL.... Rasenmähen (und da unsere rasenmähbedürftige Fläche  ungefähr so groß ist wie ein Fußballfeld meld ich mich in paar Stunden wieder gg)



Achja und schon mal n fettes Dankeschön an alle die mir mal paar Ratschläge gepostet haben und vl noch posten ^^ (Dat is meine WAR Community gg)


Lg Tom


----------



## Steila (31. Juli 2008)

Ich spiel solange RockBand, Guitar Hero oder Guild Wars.


----------



## Mitzy (31. Juli 2008)

Hmm... Was spiele ich...

Warhammer 40k- Dawn of War/ Winter Assault/ Dark Crusade/ Soulstorme (kA wie oft durch mittlerweile)
Warhammer Mark of Chaos ausgeliehen, und, wenn mein PC wieder heil ist..-.-, dann wird´s gespielt.
Sonst: WoW PvP um zu sehen "Junge... Neee... NEEE...Geh nich zurück!" und WoW RP aus langeweile.
Ab und an auch wc3 tft mit Freunden.


----------



## Chirogue (31. Juli 2008)

F.E.A.R. kann ich dir empfehlen...
first person shooter is richtig gut das game


----------



## Zaratres (31. Juli 2008)

wer bock hit mit mir wc3 , marke of chaos oder Warhammer 40k dawn of war zu zocken bitte melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## wowaddict (31. Juli 2008)

Sitze vor dem Kamin und schaue WoW-14 Tage Trail CD´s beim brennen zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spaß bei Seite man kann sich natürlich immer wieder iwelche vids zu war anschauen oder evtl. mal eines der bücher lesen um sich mit mehr hintergrundwissen zu speisen!


----------



## Timää92 (31. Juli 2008)

Also ich kann Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde 2, Rome-Total War, Pro Evolution Soccer 2008, Fußball Manager 08, Battlefield 2 und GTA:SA empfehlen. Und 14 Tage Spielspaß mit der Test Version von HDRO. Achja und Guild Wars, kann man natürlich auch Spielen. Ich denke in den 2 Monaten bis WAR, wirst du schon relativ weit kommen. Max. Level is da ja nur 20.

Alternativ kann man aber auch Sport machen, mit Freunden was Unternehmen, etwas lesen oder Musik hören.


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (31. Juli 2008)

Im Fitness Studio anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber sonst spiele ich COD4 im Multiplayer (einfach der beste Shooter im Moment)
AOC hab ich aufgegeben
HDRO ist ein super spiel - aber irgendwie langsames gameplay und langsame Animationen
Vanguard
Everquest 2 
oder halt WoW mal probieren als Handelssimulation zu "spielen" das ist auch mal was anderes xD


----------



## Servon (31. Juli 2008)

Um schonmal in Stimmung zu kommen zocke ich:
Warhammer: Mark of Chaos + Battle March (Single und Multi)
Warhammer 40k Dawn of War: alle Erweiterungen im Multiplayer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (31. Juli 2008)

Naja hab letzte Woche Gothic 1+2 gezockt.
Vorher nen Bissle Fable gut und böse.
denn hab ich mit Archlord angefangen (nach 30 min wars wieder runter was fürn schrott)
Test Monat von City of Heroes angefangen. (was schon seit 1 Jahr bei mir unbenutzt rumlag)

aber zurzeit zock ich Super Nintendo was ich noch aufm Dachboden hatte ^^ ist auch mal ne abwechslung und ist recht funny wenn man mal so dran denkt das man vor etlichen Jahren nur das gezockt hat^^


----------



## Shadrolan (31. Juli 2008)

Super Mario N64 rulez xD


----------



## Moronic (31. Juli 2008)

Gordibär schrieb:


> Ich warte auch sehnsüchtig auf WAR!
> Um mir die zeit zu vertreiben,so lange noch so schönes Wetter ist, geh ich raus besauf mich ordentlich und muss(kann) mir dann garkeine Gedanken mehr über solche Probleme machen.
> Aber damit du nicht zum Alkoholiker wirst habe mir Crysis geholt und muss sagen dass,das Spiel eigendlich ganz nett ist. Auf jedenfall ist die Grafik wunderbar.
> 
> ...



Ja stimmt, es ist auch sooo dermaßen sinnvoll sich seine Gehirnzellen und die Leber kaputt zu saufen -.-
Und sicherlich werden der TE und auch die anderen Poster bei dem Wetter nicht 24/7 vorm PC sitzen. 

@TE
Spiel abends meist für'n Stündchen CoD4. Bei dem Wetter ist eben wirklich nicht viel PC angesagt ^^

_Edith_ meint sie findet es auch immer toll wenn ich mit der Wii Remote die Wohnungseinrichtung zerlege.


----------



## ElWimmero (31. Juli 2008)

Lloyd_Banks schrieb:


> oder halt WoW mal probieren als Handelssimulation zu "spielen" das ist auch mal was anderes xD



Lol. Die grandiose Idee hatte ich vor 2 Wochen auch xD

War kurzzeitig auch recht lustig ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS.: *Eye of the Tiger abspiel* Endlich die ganze Gartnarbeit hinter mir inkl. Rasenmähen *schweißabwisch* gg


----------



## Zaratres (31. Juli 2008)

keiner will mit mir zocken =(^^


----------



## Tuplow5156 (31. Juli 2008)

Ich bekomme die Tage Warhammer 40k drauf inklusive Addons... dann meld ich mich bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2008)

Waaaas erst jetzt? ^^ Ich zock seit Release, jedes AddOn obwohl Soulstorm.. eh "leicht" unbalanced in Hinsicht auf SoB und Darkeldar ist *hust*


----------



## Tuplow5156 (31. Juli 2008)

Ähm ich zocks eigentlich auch seit release, nur hatte mal die komplette reihe runtergeschmissen gehabt vor ein paar wochen und verliehen. Nun wollte ich sie wieder drauf machen...


----------



## Zaratres (31. Juli 2008)

gogo DOW zocken mit leuten^^


----------



## Muskelspinne (31. Juli 2008)

Ich sage nur "Sid Meiers Panzer General".

Was will man mehr.

Ende und aus.


----------



## Mitzy (1. August 2008)

Naja, Soulstorme hab ich bisher nur bei einem Freund gespielt, ich selber hab´s nicht auf meinem Rechner- auf meinem alten Rechner war kein Platz mehr (und der neue ist jetzt schon in Reperatur... *grml*)


----------



## HGVermillion (1. August 2008)

Ich spiel mim, muss ich nur meine DOW fähigkeiten etwas aufpolieren, aber dann werd ich meine Chaoshorden auf dich loslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (1. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich spiel mim, muss ich nur meine DOW fähigkeiten etwas aufpolieren, aber dann werd ich meine Chaoshorden auf dich loslassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



em vamillion ich spiel auch chaos nur so zu info xD


----------



## HGVermillion (1. August 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> em vamillion ich spiel auch chaos nur so zu info xD



na und? mich mögen die Dunklen Götter viel mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (1. August 2008)

Nachdem Mass Effect in Sachen Zeitfüller eher enttäuschend war ("nur" eine Woche dran gesessen und bisher den Plan nochmal durchzuspielen vor mir hergeschoben), kommt ja heute endlich mal wieder ein echtes Rollenspiel: DSA Drakensang. Das dürfte mich die nächste Zeit gut beschäftigen.

Und für den Fall dass danach noch Langeweile existiert hab ich hier die zweite Staffel von Eureka parat liegen. Oder ich leg mal wieder eine Star Trek-Serien-Marathon ein, Tonnen von Popcorn und Fässer voll Kaffee inklusive. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (1. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> na und? mich mögen die Dunklen Götter viel mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wilst du mit mir um die wette kämpfen wer als erster zum dämonenprinz aufsteigt^^ ich hab das game auf pc und wir können gleich anfangen^^


----------



## Zaratres (1. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> na und? mich mögen die Dunklen Götter viel mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wilst du mit mir um die wette kämpfen wer als erster zum dämonen prinz aufsteigt , du weist nicht was dich erwartet....


----------



## Mitzy (1. August 2008)

Eigenartiger Weise finde ich die Space Marines in warhamemr 40k ganz nett. Auch wenn ich mit denen nicht richtig zurecht komme xD


----------



## Mooseman (1. August 2008)

Spiele in erster Linie Guitar Hero III auf der WII.
WoW immernoch gern.
Wechselbäder nehmen... Hab die PO und warte auf die open Beta, die da mal kommt und dann wieder nicht^^


----------



## ElWimmero (1. August 2008)

Mooseman schrieb:


> Wechselbäder nehmen... Hab die PO und warte auf die open Beta, die da mal kommt und dann wieder nicht^^



gg ich weiß was du meinst ^^ Denk mir auch das Selbe


----------



## Shadøw !! (1. August 2008)

ehm hi ^^

ich würde sehr gerne mal wieder sacred spielen ^^

hab das frühe auf meinem alten pc mit ner Computer Bild Spiele CD gezockt ...

aber ist schon etwas her ... wollt das vor einigen tagen mal wieder installieren..

aber die von der Computer Bild geben keine Cods mehr raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann mir jemand ne legle seite posten wo man das game und cod bekommt ?? 

das wär echt nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teberion (1. August 2008)

Spiel doch ma die Gothic Reihe durch macht spass und dauert etwas..
Dann kann ich noch CoD(Call of Duty)4 emfpehlen is zwar schnell durch hat mich aber lange zeit im multyplayer begeistert.

Battlefield 2 is für mich auch immer ne alternative =).

Ich hab gehört das Assasins Creed auchn geiles game sein soll (mir persöhnlich hats dann doch nicht so gut gefallen ,was daran liegen könnte das  das spiele dierekt  am ende der 1 . Mission abgekackt is und ich die wiederholen durfte .diese allerdings is ziemlich öde ).

Wacraft 3 is auchn geiles game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja was gibt´s noch hmmm *denk denk*  ach Schlacht um Mittelerde wenne Strategiespiele magst  und dazu viel. Supreme commmander.

Und wenne  nen anders MMO spielen möchtest Is ja noch Guild Wars da (auch wenns meiner meinung nach nicht das beste is  bis WAR kansnte das bestimmt spielen )

ich würd sagen das sollte an games genügen  (soweit du größten teils nur Abens spielst )

mfg


----------



## Illian1887 (1. August 2008)

Ich weiß es ist ein böser Ausdruck aber wie wäre es mit Sport?


----------



## ElWimmero (2. August 2008)

Illian1887 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ist ein böser Ausdruck aber wie wäre es mit Sport?



gg ja ja der gute alte Sport ^^

hmm weiß nicht wie oft ich mir schon überlegt hab den ganzen Krams wegzuwerfn und irgndn Sport zu machn.

Außer Fußball mit Kumpels und Sport mit meiner Freundin is der Rest irgendwie nicht so meine Sache...

Angeln wär vl mal wieder gemütlich ... genüsslich n Bier schlürfen und der Zeit beim Vergehn zusehn ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (2. August 2008)

Da kann man aber auch gleich ein MMO zocken, da bewet man sich im Endeffekt wahrscheinlich mehr als beim Angeln *g*

Wichtig is zum Thema Sport, dass man, insbesondere als Vielspieler einen körperlichen Ausgleich hat, besonders dann, wenn man auch im Beruf viel sitzt, oder Schüler/Student ist.

Da ham wir ja auch gleich ne neue Frage in dem Thread...was macht ihr so als Ausgleichssport? Bei mir isses 2mal die Woche Karate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (2. August 2008)

hmm also ich spiel zurzeit Team Fortress 2 (oder so ) is ganz lustig...

und nebenbei versuch ich in WoW meinen Angelskill auf 375 zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> und nebenbei versuch ich in WoW meinen Angelskill auf 375 zu bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mir fehlen noch 25 punkte und irgendwie sind die Preise für das Bufffood ansporn genug wenn ich ins ah guck ^^


----------



## Tuplow5156 (2. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Da kann man aber auch gleich ein MMO zocken, da bewet man sich im Endeffekt wahrscheinlich mehr als beim Angeln *g*
> 
> Wichtig is zum Thema Sport, dass man, insbesondere als Vielspieler einen körperlichen Ausgleich hat, besonders dann, wenn man auch im Beruf viel sitzt, oder Schüler/Student ist.
> 
> ...



Ich halt gegen mit 3mal Kung Fu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rukaniz (2. August 2008)

Hi also ich nenne mal auch ein paar Spiele die mir persönlich sehr viel Spaß bereitet haben dazu gehören Battlefield 2, Counter-Strike Source, Dawn of War, Company of Heroes, Diablo 2:LoD, Baldurs Gate I & II, Neverwinternights I, Warcraft 3, Starcraft, Herr der Ringe: Schlacht um Mittelerde II + Addon wobei ich es nicht so gut finde oft haben meine Mitspieler Verbindungsprobleme, Der Herr der Ringe:Online, Garys Mod am besten mit Freunden ist nämlich sehr witzig ^^ (für Halflife 2), Guild Wars. Ich habe jedes Spiel selbst durchgespielt (falls möglich) und ich würde dir raten mal ein Paar spiele von denen Anzutesten ^^.

Ok das wars fürs erste mal sehen ob ich noch ein paar coole Spiele habe.


----------



## Masarius (2. August 2008)

Mh joa...atm zock ich eig. fast nur Dawn of War Soulstorm...natürlich mit Community Mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dann macht das ganze auch Spaß ^^. Dafür Geld auszugeben würd ich vorerst niemandem raten wenn er ein fertiges Stand Alone Addon erwartet. Hab mich im Nachhinein auch bissl geärgert das wir (mein Bruderherz und ich) uns das gekauft ham.
Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 war eig. auch immer recht lustig, ka wie das Addon dazu ist.
Wc3 und D2 hin und wieder ist auch ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgleichssport: 2mal die Woche Kraftraining und Ausdauertraining um meine alte Ausdauer wieder zu bekommen, da ich leider ne Verletzung hatte und hoffentlich dann auch bald wieder regelmäßg Kickboxen (2 mal die Woche, wenns wieder im alten Rhytmus ist) und wenn alles glatt läuft auch bald bissl Wing Tsun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElWimmero (2. August 2008)

Ach ich schwitze 8-9 Stunden in der Arbeit...

Hätte ich ne Büro arbeit würd ich wahrscheinlich auch irgendn Ausgleich suchn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber so... ne^^ bin froh wenn ich mir nach der Arbeit die Dreckschicht runterwaschn kann und mich ab und an mal auf die couch schmeiß nur damit ich sekunden später sofort einschlaf ^^


----------



## Tuplow5156 (2. August 2008)

Masarius schrieb:


> Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 war eig. auch immer recht lustig, ka wie das Addon dazu ist.



Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs... hab ich sogar noch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kostet ja aber auch kaum noch was heute.

und wie es ist, eigentlich recht gut, neue Rasse etc. aber naja nichts berauschendes.

Würde da eher bei Dawn of War bleiben ^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (2. August 2008)

Was spass macht ist die Cothic reihe auch wenn der 3 Teil verbugt ist, sind zumindest die Ersten 2 Spiele sau geil


----------



## ThalluS (2. August 2008)

hm ich vertreibe mir die zeit mit daoc freeshard ;D einfach um den drang nach anständigem pvp zu befriedigen bis W.A.R da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (2. August 2008)

Es gibt nur ein Spiel das deiner würdig ist: Spiele Clonk Planet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das kann man entweder herrlich allein spielen, aber am meisten Spass macht es zu mehreren, 
nur das Problem is, dass man einen Aktivierungscode braucht, um das ganze Spiel freizuschalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wenn man den hat, kann man sich auf vielen Seiten neue Maps und Items saugen´
       das Spiel is aber nur für zwischendurch gut, auf Dauer wirds auch Langweilig^^

..oder irgendwelche Aufbaugames, die viel zeit in Anspruch nehmen, ohne dabei langweilig werden
(davon gibs genug, glaube ich...^^)


----------



## Sorzzara (2. August 2008)

Ich zieh mir seit gestern einen Draenei Schamanen hoch ^^

Man kann darüber schimpfen was man will, aber um die Zeit bis W.A.R totzuschlagen ist es ein SPitzen Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2008)

Ohh clonk ftw   das hab ich sogerne  gespielt ^^

Ich hab grade wieder GW installiert weil mir WOW auf die dauer echt zu langweilig wird ^^

so ne kacke... schon scheisse wenn man sein Logindaten vergisst  xDD


----------



## Mymythos (3. August 2008)

EvE


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2008)

EvE kostet... ich will kostenlosen Zeitvertreib und kram ich WC3 vor mit TfT und spiel Dota ^^  skills auffrischen


----------



## Rayon (3. August 2008)

WoW war mal ein gutes Spiel. Dann kam BC. Zock derzeit garnichts, aber das ist auch ok so :>


----------



## Zaratres (3. August 2008)

ja das böse BC .... schade schade......


----------



## ElWimmero (3. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich zieh mir seit gestern einen Draenei Schamanen hoch ^^
> 
> Man kann darüber schimpfen was man will, aber um die Zeit bis W.A.R totzuschlagen ist es ein SPitzen Spiel
> 
> ...




Blasphemie!!! VERBRENNT DEN KETZER!!!

ne Scherz ^^ 

Hach, wie oft hab ich mich jetz in letzter Zeit wieder eingeloggt in wow... nen neuen Charakter erstellt und nach ein paar Metern Laufen und 3 mal Springen schnell den Auslogg-Button betätigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab noch ne aktive Gamecard aber ich kann mich einfach nicht mehr überwinden länger als 5 Minuten online zu bleiben.

Würd gern mein Gedächtnis löschn ... tja dann wär Azeroth wieder für ne Weile echt geil und aufregend gg


----------



## Suspicious (3. August 2008)

WC3 TfT Footmen Frenzy! 

I Likes


----------



## Nethraniel (3. August 2008)

Bester Zeitvertreib bis zur Veröffentlichung von Warhammer Online ist definitiv das Lernen für die Diplomprüfung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaLR0g (3. August 2008)

Die Sims 3 oO


----------



## Miramac (3. August 2008)

das ist doch einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

team fortress 2, bist du aber eher stratege dann world in conflict. Beide games haben klassen und klasse! und achievements gibts natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Elodîn_ (3. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> EvE kostet... ich will kostenlosen Zeitvertreib und kram ich WC3 vor mit TfT und spiel Dota ^^  skills auffrischen



Genau das mach ich auch. Aber nich nur, um die zeit zu verkürzen. Dota hab ich parallel zu allem möglichen gespielt.
Genau das richtige, wenn man mal ne stunde zeit hat. besser als wc3 tft ladder imo^^


----------



## Stancer (3. August 2008)

Bis zum Release spiel ich weiter WAR Beta *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. August 2008)

*Wirft irgendwas schweres nach Stancer*


----------



## Müllermilch (3. August 2008)

ich rate dir : Sex, Drugs & Rock'n Roll


----------



## Sugarwarlock (6. August 2008)

joa ich hab mir alles an offline games gekrallt was ich finden konnte^^ free mmorpgs sind doof^^ aber bitte... BITTE spiel nicht dota bei wc3tft oO hab noch nie so ne sinnlose map gesehen^^ such dir wen der mit wc3 zockt und dann spielt team line wars oder so über ts dann macht ihr alles nieder^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (7. August 2008)

DOTA


----------



## ElWimmero (7. August 2008)

So 1. mein Urlaub ist seit 10 Minuten vorbei gg muss um 5:15 Uhr aufstehn und "darf" endlich wieder in die arbeit...

Damit ist ein großer Teil des Tages durch Arbeit wieder verbraucht... (weniger Zeit für Langeweile)



So 2. der Urlaub meiner Freundin ist jetzt auch vorbei, endlich ist sie wieder da !!! ^^ 

Damit dürfte auch ein Teil des Feierabends verbraucht sein ... (noch weniger Zeit für Langeweile)


So 3. hab mir Drakensang gekauft... nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnung find ich mich in der liebevollen Welt schön zurecht und es macht Spaß weiterzuspielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit ist das was meine Freundin noch so vom Feiertag übrig lässt auch aufgebraucht (so gut wie keine Zeit mehr für Langeweile)


Damit gestalt ich das herrliche Konzept Sex, Drugs & Rock´n´Roll ein wenig um und Zap Zerapp ... Sex, Work & Drak´n´sang entsteht ^^


Jetz hat WAR Zeit gemütlich einzutrudeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. August 2008)

Ich wart ja drauf das Firaxis Civilization 4: Colonization rausbringt, ich hab mir ne Open Source Version von Colonization geladen, da ich das originale leider nicht auf meiner DOSBox zum laufen bringe. Und es macht verdammt viel Spass.


----------



## Sorzzara (7. August 2008)

XCom - Terror from the Deep, auch Bekannt als UFO 2, wer kennt das noch? Hammer das Spiel!

Auch ein Tipp wie man die Wochen rumbringen kann, allerdings brauchst nen guten DOS - Emulator ^^


----------



## sanschi (7. August 2008)

Also ich schmeieße morgen mal wieder Rome und black and whit 2 drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dazu kann ich auch noch X3 Reunion empfehlen da sitzt man verdammt lange dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auch einfach mal die 14 tage trail von DAoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls du lust hast zu lesen kann ich nur ERAGON empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die beiden bücher sind dick und viiiiiiiiiiiel besser als der film den film fand ich doof aber die bücher waren sowas an packend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sie machen lust auf War und am besten hol dir das buch EPIC GANZ wichtig jeder der MMORPG's mag sollte es sich sofort kaufen das ist so ein geiles buch !!!!! kauft es euch XD ich konnt enicht merh aufhören zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die erstn paar sietenw aren langweilig aber dann wird es soooooooo geil! XD


----------



## sanschi (7. August 2008)

ach und Supreme Commander im i-net :9 haste auch lange spaß dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonemuss (7. August 2008)

hm ich glaub ich werd die zeit damit zuverbringen mir zu überleegen was ich denn nun spielen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich weiß es echt nicht... gibt soviele gute spiele... ich weiß nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde aber Mafia ist auch sehr gut (nur da bin ich grad beim rennen wer es kennt weiß wovon ich rede....) Oblivion ist auch nicht schlecht so bis dahin... oder aber Splinter Cell 3...  mh ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden...  ider ein Spiel der X reihe... man sollte mal ne liste machen so mit allen guten Spielen nach Kategorien geordnet...
ich spiel jetzt erstmal sup com ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. August 2008)

Epic hab ich auch xD  is echt n tolles buch 

@auch sowas will ^^


----------

